# Bed rails for king size bed??



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

We co-selep and our dd is starting to get really mobile and so I worry about her rolling off the bed. I'm having trouble finding bed rails that fit a king size bed. Putting the mattress on the floor is not an option. Any ideas where I can find rails? Thanks!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

i have no ideas... sorry... just the same dilemma... would love to hear any ideas myself.







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I think One Step Ahead carries them!


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

I guess I'm dumb but why do you need a bed rail specifically for a king? Are you looking for something as long as the bed itself? Isn't the only difference the width? We have a Safety 1st one that butts right up on the mattress so there's no gap for a baby to get caught in and I think it said it couldn't be used on a king but it works just fine.


----------



## Erin M (Nov 6, 2006)

We have the safety 1st rail on our extra thick mattress king bed. Bought it at Toys R Us. If you're trying to fence off the entire side of the bed I think 2 rails would fit, you may not need to fully extend the second one.

http://www.safety1st.com/product.asp?productID=586


----------



## wendizbaby (Jul 22, 2005)

I've heard others mention some at Target. Our King has a deep mattress and I think the one at Target is good for that.

Wendi


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmieV* 
I guess I'm dumb but why do you need a bed rail specifically for a king? Are you looking for something as long as the bed itself? Isn't the only difference the width? We have a Safety 1st one that butts right up on the mattress so there's no gap for a baby to get caught in and I think it said it couldn't be used on a king but it works just fine.

it's b/c of the deep mattress for us. our bed is 15 or something inches thick.... and i haven't seen rails taller than 20 in, which i don't think will help.....


----------



## tammyw (Sep 21, 2003)

We have the snug tuck pillow and love it. We've used it since he was born, and he's now five months. Hopefully it will continue to be wonderful once he's mobile!


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

The one Erin posted is what we have and it fits our 10-12" mattress (can't remember which it is) just fine!


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

This is what we've had for the last 2 years or so and it works great: http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0002VAF3Y

We have a thick king mattress and haven't had any trouble with this one.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We have the snug tuck pillow too and it's WONDERFUL. I actually have it under the fitted sheet, so baby's foot doesn't go up under it. Love it -- and they have it to fit even the pillowtop kings, which is great, too.


----------



## lisap (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MomToKandE* 
This is what we've had for the last 2 years or so and it works great: http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0002VAF3Y

We have a thick king mattress and haven't had any trouble with this one.


We have the same bed rails on our king.


----------



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for your responses! I decided to order the Snug Tuck Pillow!! Can't wait!


----------

